# black capped caiques



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello everyone  I have been offered a black capped caiques and wondered if anyone here keeps them. this guy is tame and very playful I'm very tempted, just wanted any info from anyone that owns one


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a hand-reared Black-Headed Caique, called Spike, & he is a wonderful little fella. Caiques are very clown-like parrots, with big personalities & are very playful. Of my 3 parrots, Spike is the most handleable, as he lets me stroke him all over, & will even lie on his back in the palm of my hand. If you don't want it, send it my way! haha

This is Spike


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a Yellow Thighed Caique, a little more fiesty than the BHC but they do make fab pets...:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Satans Little Helper said:


> I have a Yellow Thighed Caique, a little more fiesty than the BHC but they do make fab pets...:2thumb:


Feisty you say? Spike (almost definately male) has a hormonal rage type thing every few months, where he will lunge at you through the cage bars & open his wings in display. He will bite if you try to pick him up. This lasts about a week. This is similar to what male Amazon parrots go through when in breeding condition.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Feisty you say? Spike (almost definately male) has a hormonal rage type thing every few months, where he will lunge at you through the cage bars & open his wings in display. He will bite if you try to pick him up. This lasts about a week. This is similar to what male Amazon parrots go through when in breeding condition.


well I picked up the little thing up today and what you describe is what hes doing, hes was meant to be tame, so im hoping after all the upset of moving he will settle down, he is lunging at me and opening his wings, will leave him be and hope he calms down, hes a gorgoeus (i say he but im not sure) boy and his ring puts him as 6 years old


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> well I picked up the little thing up today and what you describe is what hes doing, hes was meant to be tame, so im hoping after all the upset of moving he will settle down, he is lunging at me and opening his wings, will leave him be and hope he calms down, hes a gorgoeus (i say he but im not sure) boy and his ring puts him as 6 years old


The behaviour desrcibed is pretty much a male thing, as is the same with male Amazon Parrots in breeding condition. He will come out of it & show you what Caiques are really all about! Caiques are definately one of my favourite species of parrot, & Im sure you'll be won over soon too! Pics....? :lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

COLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! stop showing pics of spike its makeing me very jealous


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ferretman said:


> COLIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! stop showing pics of spike its makeing me very jealous


Oops, sorry Harrison, my hand slipped & posted.....












Oh no, it happened again, so sorry mate!!!


:lol2:


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Feisty you say? Spike (almost definately male) has a hormonal rage type thing every few months, where he will lunge at you through the cage bars & open his wings in display. He will bite if you try to pick him up. This lasts about a week. This is similar to what male Amazon parrots go through when in breeding condition.


 
I know all about hormonal rages....there are 13 parrots at my house and only three of them are females..!!!! The boys are all at it.
I have:
Sonny & Haribo - Greenwing Macaws
Majik - Military Macaw
Jewel - Scarlet Macaw
Tinkerbelle & Jess - Blue Fronted Amazons
Kips - Yellow Thighed Caique
Rebel & Hooch - Yellow Crowned Amazons
Monty & Tonto - Senegals
Megan - Citron Crested Cockatoo
Gucci - Galah
:whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Im sure he will he already makes me giggle as at night he takes him self of into a hanging hammock and falls fast asleep 

once I find my camera battery i will get a few quick snaps Im leaving him to settle in as it must be stressful!

how do you tell if hes come out of this "rage"?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

well just checked on him and he seems a different bird no lunging, stalking or flashing his wings , will leave it to later and see if he wants a stroke as it will still be new to him!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Satans Little Helper said:


> I know all about hormonal rages....there are 13 parrots at my house and only three of them are females..!!!! The boys are all at it.
> I have:
> Sonny & Haribo - Greenwing Macaws
> Majik - Military Macaw
> ...


Ah, a person after my own heart! And you have my favourite parrot of all - a Military Macaw!!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> well just checked on him and he seems a different bird no lunging, stalking or flashing his wings , will leave it to later and see if he wants a stroke as it will still be new to him!


Its quite a noticable behaviour change, so you should be able to recognise when he's in or out of a hormonal cycle. But a good hint is if he makes you bleed, he's IN with the hormones :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Female Caiques are also known to have these hormonal surges.......so it must be a Caique thing :whistling2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

must be! Zoo-man does yours call for you this one will call till I talk back to him, I'm trying to get him to whistle instead of shouting by whistling back, but I have only had him a couple of days so I'm not expecting miracles! 

bad picture but this is him (were still thinking of names so any ideas welcome)


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> must be! Zoo-man does yours call for you this one will call till I talk back to him, I'm trying to get him to whistle instead of shouting by whistling back, but I have only had him a couple of days so I'm not expecting miracles!
> 
> bad picture but this is him (were still thinking of names so any ideas welcome)


Spike doesn't call for me, but then again he lives with his best buddy Jaffa, a Sun Conure, so he has him for company when we are not there. 

As for a name, how about Corky?


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Spike doesn't call for me, but then again he lives with his best buddy Jaffa, a Sun Conure, so he has him for company when we are not there.
> 
> As for a name, how about Corky?


we've called him Frog as he croaks, I did want to call him Chocolate :lol2:because he's a caique ha ha 

I've joined parrot-link forum too  I gave him a tiny bit of cracker, and he took it over to his water bowl straight away and dunked it!!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> we've called him Frog as he croaks, I did want to call him Chocolate :lol2:because he's a caique ha ha
> 
> I've joined parrot-link forum too  I gave him a tiny bit of cracker, and he took it over to his water bowl straight away and dunked it!!


 
Traitor :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

carlycharlie said:


> Traitor :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


o agree shes off to the bad side lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> we've called him Frog as he croaks, I did want to call him Chocolate :lol2:because he's a caique ha ha
> 
> I've joined parrot-link forum too  I gave him a tiny bit of cracker, and he took it over to his water bowl straight away and dunked it!!


Spike is a dunker too! :lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> Traitor :devil::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



opps sorry I shall wonder off and join yours now :blush:


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Spike is a dunker too! :lol2:


Parrot sooouuup! LOL - Mine dunks pellets and all his stuff in his water bowl and it looks a horrible gloop.

As for hormonal rages - they are awesome - definitely a little bird with big bird syndrome. And they are scary - just imagine a 6ft well built man (my son in law) rushing round in circles around our house being pursued by a small hormonal parrot!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Razaiel said:


> Parrot sooouuup! LOL - Mine dunks pellets and all his stuff in his water bowl and it looks a horrible gloop.
> 
> As for hormonal rages - they are awesome - definitely a little bird with big bird syndrome. And they are scary - just imagine a 6ft well built man (my son in law) rushing round in circles around our house being pursued by a small hormonal parrot!


Oh yes, these little beasties think they are macaws! :lol2:


----------



## kev a rep (Aug 27, 2009)

they are one of the best parrot and under rated pets have Yellow Thighed Caiques and black headed they are wicked some days but mainly daft and do the funnist things wouldnt be without ours have 2 prs and a cockbird in the house looking for a mate so if anyone has a hen bird they would sell me get in contact thanks:2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

kev a rep said:


> they are one of the best parrot and under rated pets have Yellow Thighed Caiques and black headed they are wicked some days but mainly daft and do the funnist things wouldnt be without ours have 2 prs and a cockbird in the house looking for a mate so if anyone has a hen bird they would sell me get in contact thanks:2thumb:



do these have to be DNA sexed? my guy is in a rage at mo so funny he/she stalks you around his cage lol 
heres an upto date pic of my gorgeous Darcy :flrt: Darcy was sulking as I was, taking all the toys out of the cage so Darcy decided to sit on the door and grab any toys I was taking out, when I told him off he sat looking so innocent I had to grab a pic


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> do these have to be DNA sexed? my guy is in a rage at mo so funny he/she stalks you around his cage lol
> heres an upto date pic of my gorgeous Darcy :flrt: Darcy was sulking as I was, taking all the toys out of the cage so Darcy decided to sit on the door and grab any toys I was taking out, when I told him off he sat looking so innocent I had to grab a pic
> image


 
Yes, DNA or surgically sexed once old enough. However I dare say some people can spot the difference between the sexes as with many monomorphic species.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> Yes, DNA or surgically sexed once old enough. However I dare say some people can spot the difference between the sexes as with many monomorphic species.


I thought so, i would like to Know what sex Darcy aka Frog is, not for breeding just so I know if shes a she or hes a he :lol2: will have to ring my vet about DNA see how much it is  I did read that they say females tend to have more white frosting on the yellow cheeks, but really it could go both ways!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Dont use your vet, cheaper to do it yourself, although a lot of people hate taking the blood sample (a simple pin prick on the toe just above the nail) or plucking the feathers out. :whistling2:

Avian Biotech - DNA Sex Testing


Blood tests are often more accurate than feather testing, especially on smaller birds (lower level of blood sample in the feather tips). 

Tests take about a week to come back, so you can find out quite quickly if Darcy is a boy or girl :2thumb:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

carlycharlie said:


> Dont use your vet, cheaper to do it yourself, although a lot of people hate taking the blood sample (a simple pin prick on the toe just above the nail) or plucking the feathers out. :whistling2:
> 
> Avian Biotech - DNA Sex Testing
> 
> ...



Ordered, have gone for blood I hope Darcy forgives me!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bosshogg said:


> Ordered, have gone for blood I hope Darcy forgives me!


Awww, Im sure he will. Just have a peanut ready, or a favourite toy.


----------

